# Who believes the earth is flat?



## jimity

I've been watching some videos on the topic and seems pretty convincing that the earth is indeed flat.


----------



## AussiePea

Hopefully no one who visits this forum is that stupid.


----------



## persona non grata

I've spent a lot of time trying to figure out how to get to the other side. Imagine all the untapped resources down there! I'm not sure if plants could grow, but the mineral wealth must be great. In theory it should be pretty easy, but if I use some kind of aircraft to get over the ice wall, i'm afraid that the shift in perceived gravity might cause me to crash. On the other hand, I'm not sure I should risk climbing over it, that would present its own dangers.


----------



## StephCurry

What a stupid question. The Earth is unquestionably flat.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I know for a fact it's flat enough to fall flat on your face.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

No evidence can ever go against my belief that the Earth is flat.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm sure someone has traveled across the world to disprove this already. I don't believe anyone has fallen off.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I don't know, some parts of the earth are flat, some parts are hilly and uneven, some parts are mountainous and/or cavernous.


----------



## SD92

It's round.

http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/136063main_bm4_high.jpg


----------



## Odinn

It's definitely got some flat roads and plains if that's what you mean


----------



## SilentStrike

AussiePea said:


> Hopefully no one who visits this forum is that stupid.


You would be suprised, there are still such things as Flat Earth Societies in this world, some people just absolutely refuse to believe in science(and photos of Earth and globes)and want to believe in things like the planet being flat, hell, despite this being a forum that has a lot of people who spend a lot of time thinking, reading and studying, i have seen and read some shockingly sexist, racist, homophobic, unscientific things, and considering there are still sadly more people in this world that believe that the planet is flat that you would expect to, i would not be suprised if there were one or two people who actually believe this.


----------



## Drakejr

Shouldn't this be on the Just for Fun section??


----------



## vsaxena

The Earth is SQUARE, and if you disagree, then maybe you're a square too, bub!










J/K.


----------



## losthismarbles

Here's a picture from space taken from a different angle.


----------



## AussiePea

losthismarbles said:


> Here's a picture from space taken from a different angle.


Hmm, well this is clearer and less tampered with than every other photo of earth I have seen. Consider me a believer!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

If it was flat then where's the end?


----------



## Cmasch

Wouldn't surprise me. I just recently discovered the Moon, is made of cheese.


----------



## meepie

If the earth is flat all the mathemagics must be bogus


----------



## eukz

I think people not knowing that the Sun is a star is equally disturbing.


----------



## knightofdespair

visualkeirockstar said:


> If it was flat then where's the end?


In the rear, of course.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

eukz said:


> I think people not knowing that the Sun is a star is equally disturbing.


 Equally disturbing is the fact that you can go your entire life not caring about any of this crap and it won't ever matter the slightest bit.


----------



## Emar

Cmasch said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. I just recently discovered the Moon, is made of cheese.


´

Oh my God I just spat my coffe all over my keyboard but it was totally worth it.


----------



## Cmasch

Emar said:


> ´
> 
> Oh my God I just spat my coffe all over my keyboard but it was totally worth it.


Good! Glad I could make someone laugh. Just don't ever waste coffee again, not cool! :cup


----------



## Qolselanu

For most people to get through daily life, being ignorant of the shape of earth doesn't seem so detrimental. I'm sure a lot of technology that people take for granted depends on being designed with earth's roundness in mind however.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It's not even round. The earth is ovoid or egg shaped.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> It's not even round. The earth is ovoid or egg shaped.


 It's kinda like Jim Bakker's head. It depends on how you look at it. I was surprised to learn (recently) that it is in fact not perfectly round.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's kinda like Jim Bakker's head. It depends on how you look at it. I was surprised to learn (recently) that it is in fact not perfectly round.


Yep.. i was surprised myself. I guess what we've been seeing with constant bombardment of the media that it "looks" round?


----------



## eukz

WillYouStopDave said:


> Equally disturbing is the fact that you can go your entire life not caring about any of this crap *and it won't ever matter the slightest bit*.


1. You don't know that. Why do little kids have to learn scientific subjects in school? Is that 'crap'?

2. Knowing something =|= caring about something.

3. It's not like I'm complaining because people don't know quantum mechanics or something. The sun is a star. A 5-word fact. Geez.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

eukz said:


> 1. You don't know that.


 You can't tell me what I know.



> Why do little kids have to learn scientific subjects in school? Is that 'crap'?


 Because scientists are little dictators and they want to force everyone to think the way they do. :smile2:



> 3. It's not like I'm complaining because people don't know quantum mechanics or something. The sun is a star. A 5-word fact. Geez.


 And it's a 100% useless fact to the vast majority of people in their day to day lives. The people who need to know it (for some reason) can easily find the information by going to their nearest keyboard and using their fingers.

The fact of the matter is that most people would rather have a billion pointless internet memes bouncing around in their skulls than the fact that the sun is a star. Oh well. The universe will go on. Their not knowing the sun is a star will not stop the sun from being what it is.


----------



## Emar

Cmasch said:


> Good! Glad I could make someone laugh. Just don't ever waste coffee again, not cool! :cup


I know, right?? I was almost mad at you but then it was so funny I just grabed a staw and suck it all between the keys.


----------



## unemployment simulator

have you ever sailed from one end of the earth to the other?

#flatearthdeniers
#pancakeearth
#imonaplane


----------



## ND 123

Huh?


----------



## Dark Shines

It has to be, otherwise everybody on the bottom of it would fall off.

- http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/cms


----------



## someone123

If the earth is truly flat then me and earth have something in common at least.


----------



## eukz

WillYouStopDave said:


> You can't tell me what I know.


Are you an expert in education or something similar?



WillYouStopDave said:


> Because scientists are little dictators and they want to force everyone to think the way they do. :smile2:


That's biased and hateful as ****. No point in discussing that with you.



WillYouStopDave said:


> And it's a 100% useless fact to the vast majority of people in their day to day lives. The people who need to know it (for some reason) can easily find the information by going to their nearest keyboard and using their fingers.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that most people would rather have a billion pointless internet memes bouncing around in their skulls than the fact that the sun is a star. Oh well. The universe will go on. Their not knowing the sun is a star will not stop the sun from being what it is.


Again, kids are taught basic science subjects to stimulate their intelligence, because they'll need their intelligence as adults (There are a lot of other reasons, but English isn't my first languague and I'm too lazy to explain right now). They don't teach kids the Pythagorean Theorem to use it every day. Adults can learn too, you could just watch some documentary. You won't get hurt.

You can't just claim that learning new things has no benefit at all. And well, if you think it's not worth because it's all too complicated, maybe it's your opinion and you could respect other people's opinion?

Have a good day.

PS: Actually speaking of the Universe, not all people are sure that the "world" will go on. Ignorance you know. Some people believe in the Judgment day, alien invasion, zombie apocalypse, etc.


----------



## M0rbid

losthismarbles said:


> Here's a picture from space taken from a different angle.


Looks legit


----------



## Cmasch

Emar said:


> I know, right?? I was almost mad at you but then it was so funny I just grabed a staw and suck it all between the keys.


Everyone knows keyboard coffee is healthy, it's basically a salad.


----------



## Emar

Cmasch said:


> Everyone knows keyboard coffee is healthy, it's basically a salad.


Well... it was crunshy all right.


----------



## BAH

Correct


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I believe it's squared.


----------



## OnlyPath

Just go fly on an airplane or climb a tall mountain. You can see the spherical nature of the earth.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

WillYouStopDave said:


> Equally disturbing is the fact that you can go your entire life not caring about any of this crap and it won't ever matter the slightest bit.


No kidding.


----------



## Maverick34

I recently saw something online about the Earth being flat. I dunno. I honestly try to stray away from stuff like that. Can't consume whatever time I have left over that. Gotta concentrate on me...


----------



## moonlite

I've heard that flat earth believers also believe that satellites don't exist.


----------



## twitchy666

*My home is an apartment*

Everyone calls it 'a flat'. Wrong. Noun missing. The space is cuboid.
Enter the postcode to define the home. You have to abide by the rules of some nonce: pick a number assigned to inhabitants. Flat xx Can't choose differently

Horizontal earth
Can't see past the horizon. That's round the corner

no sinkholes or potholes?

Humans are too flat. Just their flapping mouths and people's ears is their single-dimensional existence.

Telly fone is the main reason nobody wants to climb a mountain or fly or dig deeper

Google Maps & street view was the best offering for centuries
for social development


----------



## Q W E R T Y

Earth could be whatever shape one wants. If anything contradicts it, just call it a conspiracy.


----------



## LemonBones

My theory is that the earth isn't flat but fat. The earth is fat..


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol pls no

anything but ppl who believe the earth is anything other than a sphere

plsssss *sobbing*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Q W E R T Y said:


> Earth could be whatever shape one wants. If anything contradicts it, just call it a conspiracy.


No.

We already have scientific proof that the earth is a sphere. It is intellectually dishonest and horrifically ignorant to assume otherwise.


----------



## Overdrive

:get


----------



## WillYouStopDave

eukz said:


> 1. You don't know that. Why do little kids have to learn scientific subjects in school? Is that 'crap'?





WillYouStopDave said:


> Because scientists are little dictators and they want to force everyone to think the way they do. :smile2:





eukz said:


> That's biased and hateful as ****. No point in discussing that with you.


 So you can't dispute it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

moonlite said:


> I've heard that flat earth believers also believe that satellites don't exist.


 Maybe they just don't WANT them to exist. :lol

Or maybe it's like reverse psychology. Nobody ever really talks about satellites that much despite the huge rule they play in just about everything. So you want to get everybody talking about satellites (if only briefly)? What do you do? You can say something completely outlandish like "Satellites don't exist!". And at that moment, everyone who reads it is like "That's completely stupid! Of course satellites exist!". And then they go look up everything they can find about satellites. And nobody had to stand there for six months lecturing them about satellites until everyone goes to sleep and there's like one dude off to the side somewhere who finds it fascinating and goes on to become a real life James Bond villain.


----------



## eukz

WillYouStopDave said:


> So you can't dispute it?


No thanks. I'd rather debate with Hitler, literally.


----------



## ugh1979

WillYouStopDave said:


> Because scientists are little dictators and they want to force everyone to think the way they do. :smile2:


Surely you can say that about anyone who organises/teaches any curriculum then?

Also, I wouldn't call people who want to establish and show people what is arguably right from wrong 'dictators', or how they want to force people to believe what they do.


----------



## ugh1979

jimity said:


> I've been watching some videos on the topic and seems pretty convincing that the earth is indeed flat.


Your subsequent absence from this thread amounts to trolling.

It wouldn't surprise me if you had watched some videos on the topic and find the argument convincing though!

Please let us know why if you aren't just drive by trolling.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

OnlyPath said:


> Just go fly on an airplane or climb a tall mountain. You can see the spherical nature of the earth.


Seriously though...with all the sattelites to give us views of Earth, with all the airplanes to take us up in the sky and the view we have upon Earth from that high, and all the mountains we have...who on earth, in this 21st century, would still believe that the earth is flat?Lol.It is an amusing question though, and maybe this thread was started just for entertainment purposes?  If so, thanks OP for the fun )

And I quoted you, @OnlyPath cause I liked your reply best.


----------



## ugh1979

JustALonelyHeart said:


> Seriously though...with all the sattelites to give us views of Earth, with all the airplanes to take us up in the sky and the view we have upon Earth from that high, and all the mountains we have...who on earth, in this 21st century, would still believe that the earth is flat?Lol.


The same kind of people who don't believe in creationism? With huge volumes of peer reviewed journals which support it, the hard genetic evidence we have for it and the increasing number of "transitional" fossils found to name but a few areas of solid evidence, it's unbelievable there are still people in modern society in the 21st century who don't believe in evolution. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

eukz said:


> No thanks. I'd rather debate with Hitler, literally.


 Sorry. I don't do facial hair. I was saying about that. All those totalitarian dictator types seem to either have a facial hair complex or they have some kind of issues with their hair on their head going on (Bernie Sanders) . The closer you get to communism, the worse it gets.

Hitler and fascism are socialism lite (with antisemitism in the special sauce). That's why Hitler only had a tiny little mustache going on. It was an expression of his distance from communism. But he did have that bizarre issue with his fabulous combover where he just had to give it a stroke every now and then.

As you move farther left, you start seeing bat**** crazy stuff like big, bushy Stalin mustaches and Castro beards. And it is important not to forget the fabulous Lenin mustache and goatee "I'm a communist" look.

Edit - By the way, I don't really recognize your user name so I'm curious as to why you (apparently) think I have anything at all in common with Hitler?


----------



## jimity

ugh1979 said:


> The same kind of people who don't believe in creationism? With huge volumes of peer reviewed journals which support it, the hard genetic evidence we have for it and the increasing number of "transitional" fossils found to name but a few areas of solid evidence, it's unbelievable there are still people in modern society in the 21st century who don't believe in evolution. :lol


You should check out some of Eric Dubay's youtube videos. And unlike lots of "intelligent" people, maybe lots of people don't like to go around and parrot things scientists simply tell us.


----------



## ugh1979

jimity said:


> You should check out some of Eric Dubay's youtube videos. And unlike lots of "intelligent" people, maybe lots of people don't like to go around and parrot things scientists simply tell us.


Indeed lots of people choose to parrot things non-experts simply tell them.


----------



## jimity

ugh1979 said:


> Indeed lots of people choose to parrot things non-experts simply tell them.


So does two wrong make a right or do you just get off on having the last say in practically everything?


----------



## ugh1979

jimity said:


> So does two wrong make a right or do you just get off on having the last say in practically everything?


What were the two wrongs?


----------



## Repix

I read on Wikipedia that Earth is actually a triangle with shoes on its hands.


----------



## jimity

ugh1979 said:


> What were the two wrongs?


Reading something from a book whether it be the bible or a physics book then simply repeating what they read without having actually done experiments or experience something for themselves.


----------



## ugh1979

jimity said:


> Reading something from a book whether it be the bible or a physics book then simply repeating what they read without having actually done experiments or experience something for themselves.


I don't take the word of one scientist as guidance. I take the word of a consensus of professionals on a subject who have published their research in peer reviewed journals as guidance.

Of course just taking something one random person said as true is folly. Only credible sources combined with the consensus from other credible sources on complex subjects like we discuss here can reliably give guidance to what can be considered true.


----------



## jimity

ugh1979 said:


> I don't take the word of one scientist as guidance. I take the word of a consensus of professionals on a subject who have published their research in peer reviewed journals as guidance.
> 
> Of course just taking something one random person said as true is folly. Only credible sources combined with the consensus from other credible sources on complex subjects like we discuss here can reliably give guidance to what can be considered true.


So have you ever seen the earth from high above? If you want to know whether the earth is a sphere or flat why not fly a balloon up there with a camera and see for yourself. Nasa photos and vidoes are all cgi and fake.


----------



## ugh1979

jimity said:


> So have you ever seen the earth from high above? If you want to know whether the earth is a sphere or flat why not fly a balloon up there with a camera and see for yourself.


I've seen the curvature of the earth from planes.



> Nasa photos and vidoes are all cgi and fake.


And you wonder why people don't take you seriously?


----------



## jimity

ugh1979 said:


> I've seen the curvature of the earth from planes.


How do you know that wasn't just distortion from the glass? I bet you believed the earth was a sphere because you were told it was since school didn't you?

Anything can be made to look real lol. I can't believe you believe any photo from nasa is real without investigation. Why should I believe any photo I see from them is real.


----------



## ugh1979

jimity said:


> How do you know that wasn't just distortion from the glass? I bet you believed the earth was a sphere because you were told it was since school didn't you?
> 
> Anything can be made to look real lol. I can't believe you believe any photo from nasa is real without investigation. Why should I believe any photo I see from them is real.












You seem so lost in conspiracy theories and fantasies I'm not sure how you tell right from wrong.


----------



## Overdrive

jimity said:


> How do you know that wasn't just distortion from the glass? I bet you believed the earth was a sphere because you were told it was since school didn't you?
> 
> Anything can be made to look real lol. I can't believe you believe any photo from nasa is real without investigation. Why should I believe any photo I see from them is real.


Man !, just leave internet for a while  , those things are bad for you.


----------



## jimity

ugh1979 said:


> You seem so lost in conspiracy theories and fantasies I'm not sure how you tell right from wrong.


You can't even answer some simple questions. Are my question too difficult for you?


----------



## ugh1979

jimity said:


> You can't even answer some simple questions. Are my question too difficult for you?


The questions you asked weren't worthy of answering. Only a fool could believe there is some global conspiracy and the earth is in fact flat.


----------



## jimity

ugh1979 said:


> They questions you asked weren't worthy of answering. Only a fool could believe there is some global conspiracy and the earth is in fact flat.


When did you actually first believe the earth was a sphere? Is that not a "worthy" question. No doubt you just believed anything your teacher told you and continued believing it. Which is more of the point I'm making.


----------



## ugh1979

jimity said:


> When did you actually first believe the earth was flat? Is that not a "worthy" question.


I don't believe the earth is flat. :? You seem to though.



> No doubt you just believed anything your teacher told you and continued believing it.


I'm not sure you understand how knowledge works. Evidence of the earth being round has come to me from tens of thousands of sources over decades.

What evidence do you have for the earth being flat?


----------



## jimity

ugh1979 said:


> I don't believe the earth is flat. :? You seem to though.
> 
> I'm not sure you understand how knowledge works. Evidence of the earth being round has come to me from tens of thousands of sources over decades.
> 
> What evidence do you have for the earth being flat?


If you look above at my post you'll see I made a mistake and meant to say sphere.

So you never learned in school as a young kid that the earth is a sphere or you were told but refused to believe it and only learned it through investigation over decades.

Seeing from planes no curve and looking into the horizon.


----------



## ugh1979

jimity said:


> If you look above at my post you'll see I made a mistake and meant to say sphere.


The earth isn't a sphere. It's technically obloid, but the term round suffices in casual conversation.



> So you never learned in school as a young kid that the earth is a sphere or you were told but refused to believe it and only learned it through investigation over decades.


I learned the earth was round before going to school from various sources.



> Seeing from planes no curve and looking into the horizon.


You only see the curvature if you are above a certain height. See you really need to do at least some research before you come to such a wild conclusion. :roll

If you only trust things you experience with your own eyes then you will end up with a very limited very distorted highly fallacious world-view.


----------



## eukz

I don't get why do some people find it so hard to trust scientific studies, made and supported by many people from different countries, cultures and periods of History, but they find it very easy to believe in a book written centuries ago by a specific group of people.

Technically, even if you don't believe in current scientists, you're allowed to become a scientist and check things out by yourself any time.


----------



## ugh1979

eukz said:


> I don't get why do some people find it so hard to trust scientific studies, made and supported by many people from different countries, cultures and periods of History, but they find it very easy to believe in a book written centuries ago by a specific group of people.


Cognitive bias.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ugh1979 said:


> Cognitive bias.


Yes.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I do. I don't trust what Nasa say about the Earth. Even us going to the moon but that is a different topic.


----------



## ugh1979

Black As Day said:


> I do. I don't trust what Nasa say about the Earth. Even us going to the moon but that is a different topic.


Do you think it's only NASA employees who can prove that the earth is round?

Also, if you don't think we went to the moon then do you think the Russians and Chinese are in on the conspiracy? (Never mind all the independent experts/bodies around the world that can show we did)

Denying/doubting either infers immense credulity or ignorance of the topic.

Can I assume you are an anti-vaxxer, man-made climate change denier, 9/11 and chemtrail conspiracist as well?


----------



## LemonBones

It may sound crazy but honestly anything is possible at this point. NASA can't be trusted that's for damn sure.


----------



## knightofdespair

> If a friend told you that we were all living in a giant hologram, you'd probably tell him to lay off the kush. But incredibly, physicists across the world are thinking the same thing: That what we perceive to be a three-dimensional universe might just be the image of a* two-dimensional one*, projected across a massive cosmic horizon.
> 
> Yes, it sounds more than a little insane. The 3D nature of our world is as fundamental to our sense of reality as the fact that time runs forward. And yet some researchers believe that contradictions between Einstein's theory of relativity and quantum mechanics might be reconciled if *every three-dimensional object we know and cherish is a projection of tiny, subatomic bytes of information stored in a two-dimensional Flatland*.
> 
> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/there-is-growing-evidence-that-our-universe-is-a-giant-hologram


To all the flat earth deniers lol...


----------



## twitchy666

The Earth is unquestionably fat


----------



## ugh1979

LemonBones said:


> It may sound crazy but honestly anything is possible at this point.


Does that mean you don't really believe anything then?



> NASA can't be trusted that's for damn sure.


Do you think it's only NASA employees who can prove that the earth is round?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

> If a friend told you that we were all living in a giant hologram, you'd probably tell him to lay off the kush. But incredibly, physicists across the world are thinking the same thing: That what we perceive to be a three-dimensional universe might just be the image of a* two-dimensional one*, projected across a massive cosmic horizon.
> 
> Yes, it sounds more than a little insane. The 3D nature of our world is as fundamental to our sense of reality as the fact that time runs forward. And yet some researchers believe that contradictions between Einstein's theory of relativity and quantum mechanics might be reconciled if *every three-dimensional object we know and cherish is a projection of tiny, subatomic bytes of information stored in a two-dimensional Flatland*.


----------



## Aleida

Many years ago someone told me he believes the moon is flat. I don't know if he really thought that or maybe he hoped to start a "philosophical" discussion. 
Can someone _really _believe the earth or the moon is flat?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Aleida said:


> Many years ago someone told me he believes the moon is flat. I don't know if he really thought that or maybe he hoped to start a "philosophical" discussion.
> Can someone _really _believe the earth or the moon is flat?


It is a bit silly.

I've been to the beach and out in the ocean on a boat and it seems like there is an ever-so-slight bend to the corners in your peripheral. Maybe it's my mind knowing the world is round-ish and so I'm seeing things. But yeah...

...round-ish. The world isn't actually round. It's actually very lumpy. Like, if you were to remove atmosphere and water...


----------



## Blue Dino

> The Earth is unquestionably fat


----------



## JustThisGuy

@Aleida I came in her expecting a quote. I am disappoint.


----------



## Aleida

JustThisGuy said:


> @Aleida I came in her expecting a quote. I am disappoint.


I deleted it because I felt stupid. Sorry


----------



## JustThisGuy

Aleida said:


> I deleted it because I felt stupid. Sorry


 It's fine.


----------



## TheLastShy

If Earth was round, everything would fall of it to the space (if there's such a thing called "space"). I am pretty sure it is flat.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

You really aren't very knowledgeable are you?

Albert Einstein discovered that the earth was indeed round when he circumnavigated the globe in 1492.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JustThisGuy said:


> It is a bit silly.
> 
> I've been to the beach and out in the ocean on a boat and it seems like there is an ever-so-slight bend to the corners in your peripheral. Maybe it's my mind knowing the world is round-ish and so I'm seeing things. But yeah...
> 
> ...round-ish. The world isn't actually round. It's actually very lumpy. Like, if you were to remove atmosphere and water...


 So the earth is actually lopsided?

So the interesting thing is that many of the other planets we know of actually are much rounder than earth because you can see the whole them without water. They may not be perfectly round but they're rounder than earth.

So maybe as a planet becomes more rounder, any kind of atmosphere it might have goes away. And that's why Mars has no water or much of anything else. Because it's too round.


----------



## AussiePea

JustThisGuy said:


> It is a bit silly.
> 
> I've been to the beach and out in the ocean on a boat and it seems like there is an ever-so-slight bend to the corners in your peripheral. Maybe it's my mind knowing the world is round-ish and so I'm seeing things. But yeah...
> 
> ...round-ish. The world isn't actually round. It's actually very lumpy. Like, if you were to remove atmosphere and water...


 This is incorrect.

This gif is not displaying the earth without water, or it's "solid" body, but it's geoid, basically related to gravitational strength.

A true map of the earth without water would still look very round to the naked eye in an illustration, the average depth of the ocean is only around 1500 miles after all, not thousands of miles like that gif suggests.


----------



## Overdrive

SAS why ??? Those conspirasy thread omg, SAS is getting more and more anoying...


----------



## ugh1979

JustThisGuy said:


> It is a bit silly.
> 
> I've been to the beach and out in the ocean on a boat and it seems like there is an ever-so-slight bend to the corners in your peripheral. Maybe it's my mind knowing the world is round-ish and so I'm seeing things. But yeah...
> 
> ...round-ish. The world isn't actually round. It's actually very lumpy. Like, if you were to remove atmosphere and water...


This is a classic internet myth based on a graphic from a different visualisation. That graphic in fact depicts earth in terms of searths gravity field, not dimension without water or atmosphere.

You can read about it more here.

People need to stop being so credulous and check and cross check the credibility of their sources.

You guys do know the web is filled with nonsense claims yeah? If so, please do some work to validate what you re-post before you do, otherwise you just look foolish. :serious:


----------



## JustThisGuy

AussiePea said:


> This is incorrect.
> 
> This gif is not displaying the earth without water, or it's "solid" body, but it's geoid, basically related to gravitational strength.
> 
> A true map of the earth without water would still look very round to the naked eye in an illustration, the average depth of the ocean is only around 1500 miles after all, not thousands of miles like that gif suggests.





ugh1979 said:


> This is a classic internet myth based on a graphic from a different visualisation. That graphic in fact depicts earth in terms of searths gravity field, not dimension without water or atmosphere.
> 
> You can read about it more here.
> 
> People need to stop being so credulous and check and cross check the credibility of their sources.
> 
> You guys do know the web is filled with nonsense claims yeah? If so, please do some work to validate what you re-post before you do, otherwise you just look foolish. :serious:


Well, neato. Knowledge. If majority of science sites and blogs didn't push the myth, maybe I would've known. Don't be so quick to throw the blame on me. Like I made it up. Sheez. The myth debunking only seems to be in 2015 articles.

Also, is this a repost?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

ugh1979 said:


> This is a classic internet myth based on a graphic from a different visualisation. That graphic in fact depicts earth in terms of searths gravity field, not dimension without water or atmosphere.
> 
> You can read about it more here.
> 
> People need to stop being so credulous and check and cross check the credibility of their sources.
> 
> You guys do know the web is filled with nonsense claims yeah? If so, please do some work to validate what you re-post before you do, otherwise you just look foolish. :serious:


 Or just do things the easy way and look foolish and just not care. :lol


----------



## ugh1979

JustThisGuy said:


> Well, neato. Knowledge. If majority of science sites and blogs didn't push the myth, maybe I would've known. Don't be so quick to throw the blame on me. Like I made it up. Sheez. The myth debunking only seems to be in 2015 articles.


I did a reverse image search and can't find any science sites pushing the myth. No credible site would as it's so obviously wrong. It's the only the kind of thing you find laypeople posting. As I say, when sourcing items to cite as fact it's worth establishing the credibility of the source.

Of course i'm not accusing you of starting the myth, but by posting it earlier as a truth rather than myth you did propagate it.


----------

